# Fog Machine Survey - Whatcha Got & Do You Like It?



## Thisaintmayberry

My Chauvet Hurricane 1700 ate itself this last go round. The heating element literally melted (so much for built-in fail safes  !!). So it's time to get a new machine. I have a big yard and push my fog through a chiller, so I need something similar in power to the 1700. I'm interested in a review of your machine, the good/bad/ugly. I'd love specs if you have them.

I'm aware of the long thread from a few years back on Shove-it - sorry Chauvet and the little prank they pulled with undersized heaters, so I'm leery to go that way again.


----------



## Hippofeet

Well, I guess I am out of this one. I sell and make them. I also repair broken foggers from different brands. Including Chauvet.

Since I am not going to boost my own stuff, I worked on a system where they were running Martin Magnum 1800's, DMX controlled off a computer. I liked the fogger, it had a decent output, and OK cooldown/warmup cycle. I don't think you would go wrong picking one up, and I know they had a couple of them that were a couple years old. 

Now that I have a real-time watt meter, I am finding that ALL foggers run 200 to 700 watts below the number in the name, "fogblast 2000" might run 1200 to 1700 on initial warmup, then 400 to 1000 on the running cycle. Chauvet is just a blatant offender, with heating elements stamped "400" in a fogger labeled 700 on the machine. 

Our line this coming year, at least the ones we make in house, will be under rated, 'cause calling a 400 watt fogger a "900" is just dumb. It's a difference of a few bucks in the cost of the heating element.

So yeah, Martin I have worked with, and while not super impressed, not underwhelmed either.


----------



## imax

Been using the Chauvet Hurridcane 2D for a couple of years, both for the haunt and other stage shows:

http://www.chauvetlighting.com/hurricane-haze-2d.html

So far, it's outlasted every "fogger" I've ever owned. I'm hard on them. I don't clean them or take care of them in any way other than keeping them filled and using them ;-) They are in rough environments and get moved from show to show A LOT. The hazer takes the beating.

The hazer performs very well, and creates a great haze without the thick cloud of burst (so if you need that, don't buy a hazer). If you want great atmospeheric fog or haze for lighting, this is a good, low cost machine that functions well.

Note, the haze fluid is slightly more expensive than quality fog juice, but it's well worth it. The recommended fluid lasts a long time, and the machine is better at vaporizing all of it vs the spittle mess other foggers can leave on the floor near the machine.

Are there better machines and hazers? You bet. But for the price, I've had great luck with this one.

-- I


----------



## Thisaintmayberry

Hippo feet - Shameless plugs welcome, or PM with an email or website if you prefer. I'm not leaning toward any manufacturer, least of all Shove-it. I'm looking for best value for my $, and an honest representation of specs. I too bought a watt meter to test my foggers and was stunned to find an old Walmart 400 watter was the most accurate in specs to what it claimed. Dispicable!

IMAX - A hazer is more the opposite of the effect I need. I want lots of ground hugging fog, thus the need to be able to push through a chiller. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Lunatic

Okay, well, I have 2x 700 watt FX foggers that I've had since 2006. They were only 25 bucks each at Spirit back then for the money they work well for me. But My favorite is my Martin Magnum 800. I consider it my Cadillac fogger. I have no experience with any other models.

If I were to purchase another I would contact Hippofeet for his advice and perhaps rebuild what I have with his guidance and expertise in the technology. I figure I could supercharge what I already have.


----------



## Hippofeet

I like the 700 FX foggers. I've worked on a few, just pumps, but they are somehow just that little bit "better" for being what they are, super cheap foggers. Good output.

imax: I think what you do is the way to do it. That's what I'm doing now, after trade shows, and with the rental foggers. Run a bit to check for shipping damage, and straight to the shelf. No problems so far.

Thisaintmayberry: I will PM you.


----------



## spinman1949

*Hippofeet*

PM me as well re your products. I have the hurricane 1300 and I just got a new pump for it, but I may want to purchase a second unit for next year and I like your honesty.

Spin


----------



## Otaku

I have a Gemmy 400W, it's the perfect size for the cauldron (four years old, going strong), a 10 year old Lite FX 700W that I had to do some pump repair on a few years back but it's working great now, and a Party City 1000W that's three years old. It cranks out a lot of fog (I use Swamp Juice in all of them) and has no problems fogging the entire front yard. I run the bigger foggers through chillers.
I think I have to consider myself lucky with foggers, I read a lot of posts about newly-bought machines that died on the Big Night, or worked one year but not the next etc.


----------



## Abunai

Otaku said:


> I have a Gemmy 400W, it's the perfect size for the cauldron (four years old, going strong), a 10 year old Lite FX 700W that I had to do some pump repair on a few years back but it's working great now, and a Party City 1000W that's three years old. It cranks out a lot of fog (I use Swamp Juice in all of them) and has no problems fogging the entire front yard. I run the bigger foggers through chillers.
> I think I have to consider myself lucky with foggers, I read a lot of posts about newly-bought machines that died on the Big Night, or worked one year but not the next etc.


Otaku, 
Do you leave fog juice in them over the off-season, or do you empty them, or do you clean them before storage?


----------



## Thisaintmayberry

> and a Party City 1000W that's three years old. It cranks out a lot of fog


Otaku - Do you know who makes that for Party City?

Lunatic - Thanks. That's two votes for Martin Magnum.

Hippofeet - Looking forward to seeing what you have.


----------



## wandererrob

I'm running an assortment of Gemmy cheapos here (mostly used oddly enough). I get a couple/few years out of them. I'm thinking it may be time to step up and buy a quality machine that will last a while though.

Hippofeet, please feel free to PM me as well. I'd be happy to peruse your offerings.


----------



## Hippofeet

I will PM those interested after the holidays, and I hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. 

I didn't mean to hijack the thread. I'm also curious as to what foggers people have, and why they like them. I hope everyone who is a regular on the site chimes in, it would be a valuable insight into what is out there, and what is being used.


----------



## Otaku

Abunai said:


> Otaku,
> Do you leave fog juice in them over the off-season, or do you empty them, or do you clean them before storage?


I leave the juice in them. It's never been a problem, the foggers run just fine right out of the gate next year.

Thisaintmayberry - I'll let you know who makes it. I did see the same box at Halloween City stores this year. I paid $60 for it, money well spent IMO.


----------



## Otaku

Here's the 1000W fogger I was was talking about - it's distributed by Amscan, but I think you have to be registered on their site to see the catalogs.

Foggerbox_zpsab713094.jpg Photo by Otaku1031 | Photobucket

Foggerlabel_zpsc3ecd476.jpg Photo by Otaku1031 | Photobucket


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I have 2 of those Party city 1000w foggers one is 3 years old and working great the other I used 1 year and made the mistake of letting it run dry it still works but not well. It needs a new pump I think.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry

> I didn't mean to hijack the thread.


I would hope that any machine manufacturer or distributor following this thread who honestly stands behind their machine, would comment. IMHO, that's not hijacking, that's answering the thread question for which I thank you 



> Here's the 1000W fogger I was was talking about - it's distributed by Amscan





> I have 2 of those Party city 1000w foggers


This seems to be a popular model, probably because of it's availability and cost. So, a second line of thinking occurs - Spend less with the expectation of replacing it every couple of years? (Or perhaps rebuilding it as one contributor has suggested). Anybody put a watt meter to one of these?


----------



## Otaku

I haven't checked the wattage on mine, but I kinda think it's a little less than the stated 1000W. It has a 10A fuse, which would be dangerously close to the limit if it were pulling the full 1000W on the initial warm-up cycle. It does have a greater output than my 700w Lite-FX machine (which has ~680W nominal power draw), and can maintain a 5s on, 15s off cycle indefinitely.


----------



## BobbyA

The thread has been dead for a while but maybe there is still some interest. I have several, the two I am most happy with are from VEI a 700W from Spencer's bought about 10 years ago (replaced the plastic tube when it became brittle) and still going. BTW to store them I dump the fluid from the tanks, and leave any in the lines.
The second is a VEI VI-960, love the continuous output ability for my laser vortex. I have several no name 400W units, only lost (pump failure) of those so far. One spirit bubble fogger. I also have an American DJ fog storm 1700HD. If you want to actually see how underwhelming it is, a quick search on youtube for that model should find the video I made.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

*Geyser RGB*

I splurged on a Geyser RGB at MHC last year (from Froggy's) and LOVE IT!! The TOTers went totally insane... I could hear them screaming from a block away. They thought that was the best thing they'd seen all night. I have a few other smaller foggers, but I think they might just go on Craig's List this year...


----------



## ATLfun

When it comes to foggers, I would always try to buy the largest wattage you can afford if you are looking for continuous fog in a decent size area. The smaller the unit the longer the reheat time and the shorter the continuous blast.

My cemetery is about 40ftx20ft which can be seen in my video and I use a 1300w machine. It does a nice job of covering the area and I can actually set it just below continuous for a steady blanket of fog.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Happy with my Chauvet 1300's, my 1100 seems to have a leak that will need repair.


----------



## The_Caretaker

I have three 10 year old Lite FX 700W foggers that are still going strong


----------



## Hsnopi

I have the EF-1000. I actually have 2 or 3. One broke and I got it replaced and the customer service was pleasant but you had to keep on them. It fogs pretty well. No timer though, it is either on or off. You can get a switch for like $15. Make sure you buy the right one though. The wrong switch fried one of my machines. I can;t believe they are so picky.


----------



## camsauce

Chauvet 1250 = Avoid at all costs. Not only is it not as powerful as advertised, I've had to clean it out all the internals more then once just to get it running. The timer also quit on me, so now the only way it will run is via manually pushing the button. 

I have two 400 watt foggers ('the fog machine' brand) that are now 11 years old and have never given me one ounce of grief. They don't put out much fog, which is to be expected. 

Sometimes you don't get what you pay for.


----------



## Batbuddy

I actually made my fogger, I used to work at a theater and serviced the foggers that we had. They were LeMaitre G300 machines and had liquid Co2 chillers. So I just copied the guts of the unit and made my own High output unit, that can fog a whole neighborhood. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Japy

been using chauvet 1100's for 3 years now with no real problems besides the one fog machine cutting in and out somewhat frequently while the other just pumps fog continuously.. That and the button on that particular machine is getting finicky.. But we use them in an outdoor haunt, on wet grass/in rain.. With some pretty ghettofied methods of keeping the buttons depressed continuously.. Plus employees accidently kick them/trip over them frequently and they get pretty neglected in general.

Great value for what we paid for them used though. And they put out serious fog.


----------

